# Best ways to end your HGVC ownerhip



## prajora (Mar 28, 2021)

Let’s say you had HGVC ownership for few years. Enjoyed it and created good memories from vacations. Now it is time to end a contract or want to upgrade/ downgrade your points. What choices you have?
1. Sell your ownership in say TUG marketplace. Be ready to get pennies on the dollar. Don’t even think of price you paid after the TS presentation. Take the loss and move on.

2. What if you stop paying MF? What will happen? Will it affect your credit score?
Thanks


----------



## brp (Mar 28, 2021)

You may also want to do a search here as this basic question has been asked quite a few times, as one might imagine, and you may find something useful in existing threads.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 28, 2021)

If you don't want to bother trying to sell it for $$,
there are better options than letting it go to foreclosure:
(1) List it as a giveaway in the Buying, Selling & Renting
sub-forum "Free Timeshare Giveaways & Bargain Deals."
(2) Contact HGVC and offer to do a deed-back in lieu of...
... Both of which will help preserve your credit rating.
.


----------



## prajora (Mar 29, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> If you don't want to bother trying to sell it for $$,
> there are better options than letting it go to foreclosure:
> (1) List it as a giveaway in the Buying, Selling & Renting
> sub-forum "Free Timeshare Giveaways & Bargain Deals."
> ...


Let’s say I want to get more point per year for similar MF or even slightly higher.  I sell or deed back my foolish developer high price buy and buy a low priced HGVC. So in the end I would bury my old mistake and now have a good point HGVC with similar MF.
Any opinion on this strategy? Thx


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 29, 2021)

prajora said:


> Let’s say I want to get more point per year for similar MF or even slightly higher.  I sell or deed back my foolish developer high price buy and buy a low priced HGVC. So in the end I would bury my old mistake and now have a good point HGVC with similar MF.
> Any opinion on this strategy? Thx


Before anyone can give you any specific advice we need some particulars of your situation.   What HGVC property did you buy?  How much did you pay?  How much is your maintenance?  Do you want to still vacation at HGVC properties?  Do you want to vacation more than you have been at HGVC properties?


----------



## prajora (Mar 29, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Before anyone can give you any specific advice we need some particulars of your situation.   What HGVC property did you buy?  How much did you pay?  How much is your maintenance?  Do you want to still vacation at HGVC properties?  Do you want to vacation more than you have been at HGVC properties?


I don’t feel need to disclose private info in public forum. Unless you can be do a 1:1 consultation.


----------



## letsgobobby (Mar 29, 2021)

I want to be helpful but i think you have started about twenty threads asking essentially the same 2 questions.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Mar 29, 2021)

No need to be defensive.

Consider the following:

If you have a mortgage attached to the week, you're basically out-of-luck.

Most timeshares are actually worth pennies on the dollar, as compared to buying from the developer. Right Of First Refusal (ROFR) may prop up the price somewhat - or not. This is reality.

Default can hit your credit rating, it depends on the company. (Whether or not they choose to send the information the the credit rating agencies. This is beyond either one of our controls.)

There is no way to get the developer money back.

Before defaulting, consider giving it away. No chance of credit rating hit, that way.

You can buy and sell HGVC weeks as you please. However, low cost HGVC timeshares go for a premium over higher maintenance timeshares. The difference in MFs are usual amortized in the marketplace for 10 years or so. (10 years worth of saving are factored in the 3rd party offering price.)

Timeshares are a luxury purchase. They aren't for everybody.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 29, 2021)

prajora said:


> I don’t feel need to disclose private info in public forum. Unless you can be do a 1:1 consultation.



Are you kidding?  

George


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 29, 2021)

prajora said:


> Are you a moderator of this forum? What permission I need from you to start a thread? Or you self professed guru here.


Oh wow... good luck getting advice with this attitude... 

5 experienced TUG members are trying to give you advice and asking normal questions. No one is asking your name, contract number etc. If you spend any time on this forum at all and search for this question (has been asked thousands of times) you will see similar questions asked of the post creator. We are just trying to help... but alas... 

If you’re good with just general info then here goes... like @Talent312 said, try to give it away here. Try to give it back (feedback) to HGVC. If you stop paying you may or may not get reported based on others’ experience and as reported on this forum (dig around and you will see).


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 29, 2021)

I understand your concern about privacy. You posted your questions on a public forum asking for help.  It is difficult if not impossible to give you good advice if you are not providing specifics of what you own and how you want to move forward with your timesharing. No names or specific dates needed.

The developer purchase is sunk cost. You will never get that back but you could improve your ongoing cost of ownership if the economics are right. There are vary narrow situations where this would work. You would have to own a property with a very high MF cost per point to make this work.

In general, assuming you want to continue to use HGVC club points and you don't have an outstanding mortgage and could give away/sell/deedback the property.  Compare your annual MF divided by points to get your MF cost per point. Then compare against other HGVC properties for 2021 table in the sticky on the HGVC forum.

Take note of the difference in price per point.  If less, then multiply that savings by the number of future points.

Find resales of desired low MF/point property. Take the total cost including disposal fees of old property + total cost of new and then divide the total by the cost savings per year. This will give you the number of years to breakeven. Generally if breakeven is more than 5 - 7 years, it is probably worth keeping your current property unless you have certainty that you would use the property for 20 years or more.

Good luck.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2021)

asking for help, then biting the hands that are making an effort to do so is a very poor strategy.


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 29, 2021)

If you read thru posts in this HGVC forum you will find a lot of what YOU call  "private" information here.  The amount of information given has a direct correlation on the quality of advice that can be given - which you yourself requested. This forum has helped many and most are not concerned about disclosing how much they paid.

If you are genuinely seeking the advice of other HGVC owners you will need to disclose what season and what property - which translates to points - and also lets anyone know approximately how expensive the MF (maint fee) is. And "how much you still owe" may be more relevant that how much you paid.

People in this forum will usually try to help (you will find an occasional spammer or jerk).  Good luck.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 29, 2021)

Similar to CalGalTraveler,  i consider my developer purchases a sunk cost.   I decided to not bother with trying to dispose of those, i just keep using the points.  Any subsequent lower cost purchase would "average down" my cost per point.  

Others my have a different option, but that was the right choice for me.


----------



## prajora (Mar 29, 2021)

There is no loan on my HGVC. I did make mistake of buying at developer price and nt looking to recover my cost. All I am looking is for similar MF, maximize my points. So regardless of buying price, have contracts with good points for low MF.  I am not defensive and am open to discuss the concept with any respectful participant who keeps the discussion friendly. I have no way to search what other threads have some nuggets of same discussion. Moderator can control that better


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 29, 2021)

I concur with @1Kflyerguy I also have a developer purchase but have brought down the average cost by adding resale to lower our overall MF/point cost. It is in NYC so has some additional benefits such as priority reservations for upgraded units, all you can eat reservations and lounge privileges which helps to defray ongoing costs; it doesn't come near offsetting the sunk cost but helps provide some ROI. Our resale has value and can be sold but even if we eventually give it away, we didn't spend much in the first place so the benefits have amortized over the cost of the ownership.

You can't lose what you never spent. Resale puts a low cap on your capital loss risk.


----------



## AndySamuels (Mar 29, 2021)

Really a function of your desire / capability regarding # of days to travel, location, what season. From there you can figure out what will or will not work for you.

Impact on credit rating | foreclosure is a legal matter that depends on the state of residence and/or the resort / contract in question.

Consult an attorney would be my recommendation in case you are considering defaulting on MFs.

Personally hotel rooms and/or renting timeshares are a great alternative to the complexities and perpetual cost of TS ownership.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 29, 2021)

prajora said:


> I don’t feel need to disclose private info in public forum. Unless you can be do a 1:1 consultation.


You want financial advice from people you do not know from a "public" forum?  Our advice can not be worth much if you are not willing to even spend the small amount to become a member of this public forum. Now there is also the saying is the advice is as good as you pay for it.  Then finally being so "defensive" at those that are trying to help you in your post asking for advice 

I have found it does not work being snarky and defensive when asking for a favor.  But this is just free advice.


----------



## Magus (Mar 29, 2021)

prajora said:


> I don’t feel need to disclose private info in public forum. Unless you can be do a 1:1 consultation.



nothing anyone has asked is personally identifiable whatsoever. Without knowing what you currently own we can’t tell you the best exit strategy. Without knowing what you are looking for point wise or a budget at least it makes it hard to provide a suggested resale purchase. In generally, I think trading/selling/deeding back and buying a higher point lower MF one is a good trade but it depends on what you want to do with your hgv account and whether you want to use home week typically or club bookings.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 29, 2021)

prajora said:


> I have no way to search what other threads have some nuggets of same discussion. Moderator can control that better


There is a robust search feature that is part of this BB which is very effective.     I certainly don't understand what you are asking us moderators to control.    I agree with the advice from our knowledgeable HGVC Tug members already given to you.     We certainly can not offer specific advice if you don't provide us specific information.   In a previous threat which you started, you asked us to share all of our portfolios with you - link.


----------



## prajora (Mar 29, 2021)

GT75 said:


> There is a robust search feature that is part of this BB which is very effective.     I certainly don't understand what you are asking us moderators to control.    I agree with the advice from our knowledgeable HGVC Tug members already given to you.     We certainly can not offer specific advice if you don't provide us specific information.   In a previous threat which you started, you asked us to share all of our portfolios with you - link.


For the rec


frank808 said:


> You want financial advice from people you do not know from a "public" forum?  Our advice can not be worth much if you are not willing to even spend the small amount to become a member of this public forum. Now there is also the saying is the advice is as good as you pay for it.  Then finally being so "defensive" at those that are trying to help you in your post asking for advice
> 
> I have found it does not work being snarky and defensive when asking for a favor.  But this is just free advice.
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## brp (Mar 29, 2021)

Well, in case you care- your profile says "Guest," so even though paid, it has not been reflected. Again, in case you happen to care.

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 29, 2021)

I pointed that out to the OP several weeks ago.


----------



## magmue (Mar 29, 2021)

Glad to hear you are a dues-paying TUG member. There is a switchover process you have to do so that your account switches over - I think it is explained in the email with payment confirmation.

But still. The moderators - and the rest of the experts here - are unpaid volunteers, who donate hours of their time to folks like you and me. some questions are asked over and over by different people. And sometimes by the same people. I always try to do my own homework by reading the many excellent TUG resources, looking outside TUG, and by searching the forums, before asking for advice. I build my own knowledge base at the same time, and can pass it along to someone else later.

ETA: @panjora, registering your TUG membership also benefits you by opening up the Sightings forum and the Resort reviews.


----------



## prajora (Mar 29, 2021)

I 


magmue said:


> Glad to hear you are a dues-paying TUG member. There is a switchover process you have to do so that your account switches over - I think it is explained in the email with payment confirmation.
> 
> But still. The moderators - and the rest of the experts here - are unpaid volunteers, who donate hours of their time to folks like you and me. some questions are asked over and over by different people. And sometimes by the same people. I always try to do my own homework by reading the many excellent TUG resources, looking outside TUG, and by searching the forums, before asking for advice. I build my own knowledge base at the same time, and can pass it along to someone else later.
> 
> ETA: @panjora, registering your TUG membership also benefits you by opening up the Sightings forum and the Resort reviews.



i do like such respectful and informative posts. You are right we all need to use TUG to build our knowledge base. But to restrict people to create new threads is also not great. The way to get more TUG value is to encourage members to participate. If you keep pointing out this was posted before, we should pretty much stop all new threads. I am sure almost all questions related to TS have been asked in one form or the other. So let there be a respectul discussions between members even at cost of some repetition. Again it is just IMHO


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 29, 2021)

Cooperation and sharing of information goes both ways.








						Share your TS portfolio- starting with HGVC
					

Let’s share your HGVC and other TS portfolio(RCI, Wyndham etc). For each holding it will be nice if you can share Points, annual, bienial, MF approx, TS location, Buying price.   Just a short summary to tie it all together. Say your best holding and why. Any big regrets and why. Purpose is just...




					tugbbs.com
				




Honestly, timesharing isn’t for everyone. It does require some time and effort. If you don’t want or care to spend the time researching then you might be better off renting or using a travel agent instead of owning a timeshare.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 29, 2021)

prajora said:


> There is no loan on my HGVC. I did make mistake of buying at developer price and nt looking to recover my cost. All I am looking is for similar MF, maximize my points. So regardless of buying price, have contracts with good points for low MF.  I am not defensive and am open to discuss the concept with any respectful participant who keeps the discussion friendly. I have no way to search what other threads have some nuggets of same discussion. Moderator can control that better



Ok lets try this:  
- Since you have no loan on your timeshare the price you paid is really insignificant.  That money is already spent.  
- As far as selling the undisclosed property you own you probably will get very little if anything for it at this time since the pandemic has  made selling properties very difficult.  So the only benefit to you is that you will be able to stop paying the MF each year.
- Since you didn't mention the property you own you probably don't care which property you buy or where it is located you just want the maximum points for a similar MF.  You want a similar MF.  Similar MF to what MF that you are you paying?  That is essential information to make suggestions on what you should buy.

Since selling is more difficult than buying you probably sell what you own first then you can buy another timeshare from a resale company


----------



## CPNY (Mar 30, 2021)

So you have no loan? You want to buy a resale unit with similar points and similar MF? You want to stop paying MF on the existing points to “walk away”? 

If you can cut your MF in half for the same amount of points, then do it. Although I’d look for a buyer for your existing HGVC points, I wouldn’t just stop paying fees. 

My first purchase was a Harborside resort at Atlantis developer purchase (younger and just as dumb). It took me years to find TUG and learn. I since gave my harborside unit away, and I purchased 3 more resale contracts at another resort in the same system. My points tripled and I only added $600 additional in MF each year. If you’re looking to do something like that, then yes it’s possible if HGVC has lower MF resorts than what you own currently.


----------



## prajora (Mar 30, 2021)

All 


CPNY said:


> So you have no loan? You want to buy a resale unit with similar points and similar MF? You want to stop paying MF on the existing points to “walk away”?
> 
> If you can cut your MF in half for the same amount of points, then do it. Although I’d look for a buyer for your existing HGVC points, I wouldn’t just stop paying fees.
> 
> ...


----------



## dayooper (Mar 30, 2021)

prajora said:


> i like above resoectful exchange of information from well meaning people. I am not a privacy freak. Currently I own HGVC Elara, with 7K every other year point, MF 600 every yr. Buying cost is ofcourse high as from developer. I know it is money lost.In process i learnt valuable lesson. Do like occasional vacation but not prolific user. Will likely aquire another HGVC in resale. Annual 5K points. MF 1200 in Flamingo, LV.
> My thought process is say acquire another 5K point property, MF 1200 and get rid of 7K point, MF 600. So by having 2MF of 1200 each will have 10K each yr, which is plenty for me. In other words, bury the past mistake and enjoy benefits going forward. I know my thinking is right. I do understand, sell first then aquire new one. I do have balance of about 15K points on 7K one. So no hurry to sell that. Not looking for any particular advice just stating the fact.



Is there a reason you want to get rid of the Elara deed? If you go by pure MF ratio, you would be losing a little ground instead of gaining. Your MF per point ratio right now is about $0.165. Taking on the 2 Flamingo deeds while selling the Elara, you would have a point ratio of $0.219 ($0.05 more per point). If you were to keep the Elara deed and take on one of the Gold Flamingo deeds, you would get an average of 8500 points a year with an average of $0.197 per point. You also wouldn’t have to sell the Elara and potentially pay multiple fees to acquire 2 new deeds (let alone anything you would pay to purchase the deeds). I know your mind is made up, but it’s just something to think about.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 30, 2021)

prajora said:


> For the rec





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 30, 2021)

prajora said:


> i like above resoectful exchange of information from well meaning people. I am not a privacy freak. Currently I own HGVC Elara, with 7K every other year point, MF 600 every yr. Buying cost is ofcourse high as from developer. I know it is money lost.In process i learnt valuable lesson. Do like occasional vacation but not prolific user. Will likely aquire another HGVC in resale. Annual 5K points. MF 1200 in Flamingo, LV.
> My thought process is say acquire another 5K point property, MF 1200 and get rid of 7K point, MF 600. So by having 2MF of 1200 each will have 10K each yr, which is plenty for me. In other words, bury the past mistake and enjoy benefits going forward. I know my thinking is right. I do understand, sell first then aquire new one. I do have balance of about 15K points on 7K one. So no hurry to sell that. Not looking for any particular advice just stating the fact.



prajora please clarify:  In the first paragraph you say our own a 7K in Elara every other year with a $600 MF every year.  Is that all you own?
(The 7K point is probably Platinum)
In the second paragraph you say acquire another 5K point property MF $1200(The 5K point is probably Gold) and get rid of the 7K property you mention in the first paragraph and then you would have 2 MF of $1200 each and 10K points each year.  That doesn't add up.  

I added the Platinum and Gold designations since if you are concerned about MF dollars Platinum is much more efficient than Gold properties for the points you get.


----------



## prajora (Mar 30, 2021)

I ap


Tamaradarann said:


> prajora please clarify:  In the first paragraph you say our own a 7K in Elara every other year with a $600 MF every year.  Is that all you own?
> (The 7K point is probably Platinum)
> In the second paragraph you say acquire another 5K point property MF $1200(The 5K point is probably Gold) and get rid of the 7K property you mention in the first paragraph and then you would have 2 MF of $1200 each and 10K points each year.  That doesn't add up.
> 
> I added the Platinum and Gold designations since if you are concerned about MF dollars Platinum is much more efficient than Gold properties for the points you get.


I appreciate your analysis. As i said I  am in no hurry to get rid of my Elara as I have bonus points to use also.  The MF/Point ratio is good way to look at it. Is there a way to get say 7K points every year with MF 1200. That will be the holly grail to shoot for. That will bring my MF to point ratio to 0.20
So if I can find a reseller in next couple of years who like to unload their HGVC with 7K every year, MF 1200. Is that kind of deal out there?


----------



## dayooper (Mar 30, 2021)

prajora said:


> I ap
> 
> I appreciate your analysis. As i said I  am in no hurry to get rid of my Elara as I have bonus points to use also.  The MF/Point ratio is good way to look at it. Is there a way to get say 7K points every year with MF 1200. That will be the holly grail to shoot for. That will bring my MF to point ratio to 0.20
> So if I can find a reseller in next couple of years who like to unload their HGVC with 7K every year, MF 1200. Is that kind of deal out there?



You can get 7k for $900 a year or lower (plus club dues). Take a look at The MF sticky and see all of the user reported MF’s. Our illustrious moderator, @GT75 creates a great spreadsheet every year of the best MF’s in the system and that’s linked there as well.

BTW - $0.20 a point is not close to the holy grail. You really want $0.15 per point or lower. My Platinum 2 bedroom Flamingo deed (7000 points) has $0.155 per point and I think that’s a little high. Your Elara (with MF’s you are reporting) is currently ~$0.167.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 30, 2021)

@prajora, my advice to you is to start using what you have purchase first before you start adding/selling property.    I really don't think that you understand the system.    You currently have bonus points that need to be used.    I wouldn't advise selling your first purchase.     The MFs are actually not bad.    As @dayooper has stated, we have information in our MF Sticky to show you which units have the best MFs/points ratio.    The property that you are thinking about adding has a worse MF/point ratio than your first.     I don't know why you are trying to purchase that property.


----------



## presley (Mar 30, 2021)

If you still have bonus points, you've purchased recently. I wouldn't be in a hurry to throw out what you have. You are able to trade in that contract to HGVC and use the money paid towards a new contract. It's an expensive way to do things, but it is an option if you have your mind set on something particular that want. 

You can list what you own with a broker and purchase a resale from a broker that specializes in HGVC. 

When you do your projections of owning for 10 years, is it even worth going through any of this? If you've already paid out a lot, it may end up costing you the same or less to just keep what you have an add a resale contract. At any rate, if you still have bonus points to use, it's such a new purchase that no matter how salty you feel about it, it's worth trying it out for a few years or a few bookings.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 30, 2021)

@prajora have you applied my suggestions, including comparing to the MF sticky in post #11 here:









						Best ways to end your HGVC ownerhip
					

Let’s say you had HGVC ownership for few years. Enjoyed it and created good memories from vacations. Now it is time to end a contract or want to upgrade/ downgrade your points. What choices you have? 1. Sell your ownership in say TUG marketplace. Be ready to get pennies on the dollar. Don’t even...




					tugbbs.com
				




Run the numbers and you will have your answers. Vegas resorts Blvd, Paradise and Elara all have 7k units annual for about $1000 MF. You will pay a few thousand more to purchase than a 5k gold unit but may pay off in MF in the long run. Run the numbers. If you walk from HGVC MF they are under no obligation to accept your new purchase into the club for trading and may refuse to do business with you per terms of service. Better to give away an Elara EOY if you don't want it or keep. Check Ebay past sales for pricing.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 30, 2021)

presley said:


> If you still have bonus points, you've purchased recently. I wouldn't be in a hurry to throw out what you have. You are able to trade in that contract to HGVC and use the money paid towards a new contract. It's an expensive way to do things, but it is an option if you have your mind set on something particular that want.
> 
> You can list what you own with a broker and purchase a resale from a broker that specializes in HGVC.
> 
> When you do your projections of owning for 10 years, is it even worth going through any of this? If you've already paid out a lot, it may end up costing you the same or less to just keep what you have an add a resale contract. At any rate, if you still have bonus points to use, it's such a new purchase that no matter how salty you feel about it, it's worth trying it out for a few years or a few bookings.



I agree with the advise that both Presley and GT75 have given you on using up your bonus points, which probalby wil expire soon, and the points you have with your Elara Purchase.  I would keep the Elara unit you own since the MF there is not that bad.   If you find you need more points figure out how many more you need and buy a point package resale for whatever than need may be.


----------



## prajora (Mar 30, 2021)

I


presley said:


> If you still have bonus points, you've purchased recently. I wouldn't be in a hurry to throw out what you have. You are able to trade in that contract to HGVC and use the money paid towards a new contract. It's an expensive way to do things, but it is an option if you have your mind set on something particular that want.
> 
> You can list what you own with a broker and purchase a resale from a broker that specializes in HGVC.
> 
> When you do your projections of owning for 10 years, is it even worth going through any of this? If you've already paid out a lot, it may end up costing you the same or less to just keep what you have an add a resale contract. At any rate, if you still have bonus points to use, it's such a new purchase that no matter how salty you feel about it, it's worth trying it out for a few years or a few bookings.


I value each of the last 3 opinions. You are right. I shld first use the points I have before thinking of anything else. As i have indicated, i am not in hurry or even that serious to get rid of my Elara. After i realized the mistake i made in buying at developer price, i want to average down using Flamingo 5K per yr points. Since i am getting Flamingo at much low price upfront price, I can get 8500 points per year for MF of about 1800.
In reality I may not be able to use 8500 pnts consistently. So those p


Tamaradarann said:


> I agree with the advise that both Presley and GT75 have given you on using up your bonus points, which probalby wil expire soon, and the points you have with your Elara Purchase.  I would keep the Elara unit you own since the MF there is not that bad.   If you find you need more points figure out how many more you need and buy a point package resale for whatever than need may be.


Good advice. I agree. 
No need to sell Elara. Use bonus points first and if needed sometimes, buy points. That way you don’t have MF.
What is point buying rate? I have seen from 0.10 to 0.25 per point. So 5000 points can be bought for $500 to approx $1500. Correct?
How easy is it to buy points? Not seen many adds selling points. I may be wrong.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 30, 2021)

prajora said:


> What is point buying rate? I have seen from 0.10 to 0.25 per point. So 5000 points can be bought for $500 to approx $1500. Correct?
> How easy is it to buy points? Not seen many adds selling points. I may be wrong.



You cannot buy just points.  You will be buying a deed that correlates to a specific number of HGVC points.  Every time you buy a new deed you will have the purchase price and some hefty HGVC activation fees to be paid so you don't want to be making multiple changes.  

As others have suggested your best bet is to learn to use what you have and to learn everything there is about the system.  The more knowledge you have the more you will get out of your ownership.  In my opinion it is way too early to be talking about portfolio changes when you really haven't even used what you own.  Heck, you may find after a year or so that HGVC isn't even really the best system for you and your family.


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 30, 2021)

If you have an Elara 7k EOY that is not a bad thing to own. Being platinum, you have the most points for the MF for a 2br at that property.   Even resale has a lot of fees when purchasing that are part of the closing costs so it may not pay to be getting rid of what you have if you do want to stay an owner.  Your initial mistake of paying developer price is shared by many in this forum - you should be thankful you bought something worth owning (you have a hard time giving away silver and often gold units).

First of all, you can borrow points with no fee so owning an EOY is not so bad.  If you buy another unit, you already are paying the club fee every year and adding another ownership later does NOT add another club fee.

I would suggest as others have to get used to using what you have. If you need more points you can pursue that at a later date.  And if later you still think you need 5000 points more a year i would strongly suggest a resale plat 1br for 4800 points vs a gold 2br for 5000 points and a higher MF.


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2021)

prajora said:


> I
> 
> I value each of the last 3 opinions. You are right. I shld first use the points I have before thinking of anything else. As i have indicated, i am not in hurry or even that serious to get rid of my Elara. After i realized the mistake i made in buying at developer price, i want to average down using Flamingo 5K per yr points. Since i am getting Flamingo at much low price upfront price, I can get 8500 points per year for MF of about 1800.
> In reality I may not be able to use 8500 pnts consistently. So those p



We owned two Flamingo 5K (Gold) contracts. I found that the MF ratio on that was too high (what you list is about $0.21/point), so I sold those and have moved to Boulevard, one Platinum, one Gold. The Flamingo is, IMO, too high. Again, much depends upon how long you think you'll keep these. Low buy-in can be a good deal (even with higher MF0 for shorter ownership. Over time, though, the higher MF will overtake the lower buy-in. So, expected timeframe is critical.

As for 8500 points, you'd be surprised at how you can use them  We have about 15K points (between regular HGVC and by Hilton club contracts) and *that* is a bit challenging at present 

Cheers.


----------



## prajora (Mar 30, 2021)

brp said:


> We owned two Flamingo 5K (Gold) contracts. I found that the MF ratio on that was too high (what you list is about $0.21/point), so I sold those and have moved to Boulevard, one Platinum, one Gold. The Flamingo is, IMO, too high. Again, much depends upon how long you think you'll keep these. Low buy-in can be a good deal (even with higher MF0 for shorter ownership. Over time, though, the higher MF will overtake the lower buy-in. So, expected timeframe is critical.
> 
> As for 8500 points, you'd be surprised at how you can use them  We have about 15K points (between regular HGVC and by Hilton club contracts) and *that* is a bit challenging at present
> 
> Cheers.





GTLINZ said:


> If you have an Elara 7k EOY that is not a bad thing to own. Being platinum, you have the most points for the MF for a 2br at that property.   Even resale has a lot of fees when purchasing that are part of the closing costs so it may not pay to be getting rid of what you have if you do want to stay an owner.  Your initial mistake of paying developer price is shared by many in this forum - you should be thankful you bought something worth owning (you have a hard time giving away silver and often gold units).
> 
> First of all, you can borrow points with no fee so owning an EOY is not so bad.  If you buy another unit, you already are paying the club fee every year and adding another ownership later does NOT add another club fee.
> 
> I would suggest as others have to get used to using what you have. If you need more points you can pursue that at a later date.  And if later you still think you need 5000 points more a year i would strongly suggest a resale plat 1br for 4800 points vs a gold 2br for 5000 points and a higher MF.


Excellent points. I understand my Elara ownership better and value it more. So not getting rid of. You are right about using first and then adding if needed. Let’s say I have another contract - Gold 5K per yr, MF 1200, Flamingo gold. That will give me 8500 points year. Or 17000 including borrowing. That is plenty to plan great vacation for next 15-20 yrs. Also may convert some to Hilton Honors or even RCI along the way. Not big fan of Hilton Honors but gives more local coverage.
Regarding buying point, my impression was you can buy points from other owners, without owning a contract. I do see posts selling those between 0.10 to 0.25 per point. Am I wrong in my understanding?


----------



## prajora (Mar 30, 2021)

I


brp said:


> We owned two Flamingo 5K (Gold) contracts. I found that the MF ratio on that was too high (what you list is about $0.21/point), so I sold those and have moved to Boulevard, one Platinum, one Gold. The Flamingo is, IMO, too high. Again, much depends upon how long you think you'll keep these. Low buy-in can be a good deal (even with higher MF0 for shorter ownership. Over time, though, the higher MF will overtake the lower buy-in. So, expected timeframe is critical.
> 
> As for 8500 points, you'd be surprised at how you can use them  We have about 15K points (between regular HGVC and by Hilton club contracts) and *that* is a bit challenging at present
> 
> Cheers.


 Like your points. In Summary:
Platinum: Slight high buy price, but low MF
Gold: lower buy price but higher MF.
Question is how long it takes to recover high buy price of Platinum?
Would you say if you hold contract for just 5 yrs, Gold is ok. Over that Platinum better.
Or is there certain # if years you think justify Platinum contract?


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2021)

prajora said:


> I
> 
> Like your points. In Summary:
> Platinum: Slight high buy price, but low MF
> ...



At 5 years, you would most likely do better with Gold. Gold units go for a lot less (typically) due to having the same MF (based on room size) for fewer points, so higher ratio. As a rule of thumb, 10-15 years can be a breakeven for a good low-priced Gold.

Also, resort matters. For a given room size, for example, Flamingo has higher MFs than Boulevard or Paradise.

But it really is about running the numbers on the deal options to do the calculation.

Addressing some of your other questions:

Yes, one can buy points from another for a single use. Technically against the rules. but done frequently.
Conversion to HHonors points is never a good deal, unless they will truly expire. But never buy with that as a goal.

Cheers.


----------



## letsgobobby (Mar 30, 2021)

Just gotta run the numbers bro.

I paid $1400 including closing and transfer costs for my 7000 pt EOY but MF are about $1500. Compared to say $4000 and MF $1000 I paid $2600 less upfront but pay $500 more EOY. So it takes just over 5 use years or 10 calendar years to break even.


----------



## prajora (Mar 30, 2021)

brp said:


> At 5 years, you would most likely do better with Gold. Gold units go for a lot less (typically) due to having the same MF (based on room size) for fewer points, so higher ratio. As a rule of thumb, 10-15 years can be a breakeven for a good low-priced Gold.
> 
> Also, resort matters. For a given room size, for example, Flamingo has higher MFs than Boulevard or Paradise.
> 
> ...


Since buying points is so frequent, let us assume that at some point one needs to do it.
What is typical rate to pay for points? I am sure there is nothing fixed. What a Seller and Buyer agree. What range are these points bought at?


----------



## Magus (Mar 30, 2021)

I think conversion to Hilton honors is usually a less than perfection deal, but can work in some circumstances. HH gets every fifth night free and weekends are usually same cost as weekdays (unlike HGV). It simply provides more flexibility. But it also helps if you are paying the conversion fee over a large number of points


----------



## Magus (Mar 30, 2021)

prajora said:


> I
> 
> Like your points. In Summary:
> Platinum: Slight high buy price, but low MF
> ...


If your plan is less than 5 years of ownership, I wouldn’t buy a timeshare. The acquisition and disposition fees, plus hassle, would generally make it not worth it. That’s one of the reasons I like the HGV system is it’s flexibility and it’s value is still there even if your vacation habits change. Precovid I think gold vs plat deserves a close look but at the moment, just hold out for right plat deal


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 30, 2021)

Elara by Hilton Grand Vacations 52 Stories 
With outstanding views of the famous Las Vegas Strip 

As a HGV owner do you have to pay a resort fee 
or pay to park your vehicle when staying at Elara

Photo Gallery.. 



			https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/lascsgv-elara-by-hilton-grand-vacations-center-strip/gallery/


----------



## prajora (Mar 30, 2021)

Miss Marty said:


> Elara by Hilton Grand Vacations 52 Stories
> With outstanding views of the famous Las Vegas Strip
> 
> As a HGV owner do you have to pay a resort fee
> ...


Agree. Elara is excellent location on Strip.

i have concluded that no need to sell my Elara ownership. I am still trying to understand better how to buy points for occasional needs. So not adding points by additional contract but buy points from other owners. What range expect to pay. Seems 0.15 to 0.17 per point is good deal. Correct?


----------



## dayooper (Mar 31, 2021)

Miss Marty said:


> Elara by Hilton Grand Vacations 52 Stories
> With outstanding views of the famous Las Vegas Strip
> 
> As a HGV owner do you have to pay a resort fee
> ...



As long as you are using your membership (points or open season), no to both. If you were to reserve through Hilton.com (or any other travel site) as a hotel, you would have to pay whatever Hilton Hotels requires.


----------

